# Calling all hippies



## jarvan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, I need to know if anyone has experienced a Patch EO that smells like the real deal. I don't know what that would smell like. I have a friend who is about as "earthen" as could be and she said that even though the Patch EO I used from Essential Oil Company was a good one, it still wasn't a "true" patch. Any ideas or recommendations for me?


----------



## carebear (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you mean Essential Oils University?  If so, yes it's the real deal.  

There are different sources of herbal extracts (India, China, Indonesia), and different processing (iron distilled, stainless distilled).  There are light and dark.  There are fresh and aged.

So even if it's not precisely what she expects - it can still be precisely the real deal!

(and who's to say what she has experience with isn't adulterated or blended?  just sayin'...)


----------



## jarvan (Nov 5, 2009)

There is a place called Essential Oil Company. You should check them out. I wonder if there would be that much difference between the one I used and the one you suggest???


----------



## carebear (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know!  I'll ask around about the EOC, though.


----------



## AutumnRose (Nov 7, 2009)

To me, patcholi smells a little like dirt.


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 8, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> (and who's to say what she has experience with isn't adulterated or blended?  just sayin'...)



That's what I was thinking.I remember what I used to use in the 70's smells quite different from actual patch eo,who knows what was in it?(I remember it had a grainy feel :?) And the stuff sold in little bottles at hippy shops has a carrier oil,so that'd change smell too....


----------



## carebear (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I haven't been able to find out anything definitive on that supplier but several soapers mention that they have a "bad feeling" about it.


----------



## SoapMedic (Nov 9, 2009)

I love the dark patch from New Directions Aromatics and also from EOU. As an aging former hippie    I can assure you that those are authentic patchoulis and they are yummy. A little goes a long way. However, two things may be at issue: one, patchouli can be altered a bit from the oil scent after it goes through the CP process. It doesn't hurt it at all, in fact I think it mellows it. Many folks who don't like patchouli will enjoy my patchouli soap when they smell it. Also, the patchouli oil that has been and still is sold in shops for people to use is usually a pretty cheap and adulterated version of the oil. Thus many folks are accustomed to something that is not the real thing. AND, plenty of people that wear patchouli oil will douse themselves with it. Now they really stink which turns a lot of people off. Real patchouli truly is a wonderful scent that you can do so much with.


----------

